# Brexit



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, interesting developments today, the High Court has ruled that our Prime Minister cannot invoke Article 50 without following British constitution and be put before parliament, if they pass it then it goes to the House of Lords who have already said that it wont be passed. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-37857785


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

The plot "sickens".


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

It is a sad reflection of our times, our governance and our politics.

Irrespective of whether one voted in or out, the overall vote count was for out, the will at that time of the people who were allowed to vote.

Fair play to Theresa May for stating that she would take the UK in that direction and shameful that has now to go before the Vote of the MPs and finally the House of Lords.

I thought that the will of the people was supposed to be important, that continual delays and uncertainty was not in the interests of the UK as a whole...all I see is prolonged financial turmoil which has an adverse affect upon pensioners living, businesses that need foreign currencies to trade abroad.

At least those that speculate on currencies, the banks and those that provide the platforms are rubbing their hands with an excuse to adjust, manipulate and play with the figures for a potentially longer period, making them more money at the expense of ordinary people.

Uncertainty is no good for many who are trying to plan their future, it would seem that governance around the world is in a mess.

It won't change my plans to leave the UK and I for do not believe that Portugal is in any better a situation than the UK, what progress humanity has made in the hands of the so called leaders!


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

siobhanwf said:


> Okay, interesting developments today, the High Court has ruled that our Prime Minister cannot invoke Article 50 without following British constitution and be put before parliament, if they pass it then it goes to the House of Lords who have already said that it wont be passed.
> 
> Brexit court defeat for UK government - BBC News


The Lords' vote will be irrelevant to the eventual result. The Commons has the final right to ensure that Legislation is signed off by the Queen. Today's ruling may be a pain in Government's backside but nothing much more!


----------



## Andy Martin (Aug 31, 2016)

As I read it the ruling today was pretty solid and the Government will find it difficult to overturn. An appeal will have to go to the Supreme court and could even end up at the European court how spooky would that be.
The ruling today does not change the vote to leave that's solid. The referendum was an in our out question, Brexit were ambitious about how the would achieve this, as I see it today's ruling will force the Government to debate there strategy on what kind of Brexit they hope to achieve in our words hard or soft Brexit.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Andy Martin said:


> ... as I see it today's ruling will force the Government to debate there strategy on what kind of Brexit they hope to achieve in our words hard or soft Brexit.


The choice of hard or soft is likely to be in the hands of the Europeans, though I believe the UK could get the upper hand over Europe by stuffing the tax revenue collections of many nations, all the UK has to do is offer anonymous accounts to all and sundry.

If the banking sector does leave for mainland Europe then I expect to see the above, trusts and offshore banking services grow.


----------



## Maineniac (Oct 6, 2016)

Has anyone figure out what this "divorce" will cost Britain?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Maineniac said:


> Has anyone figure out what this "divorce" will cost Britain?


Hopefully less than staying in!


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

oronero said:


> *Hopefully* less than staying in!


Hopefully????


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Effectively the costs of everything from money to trade to jobs are irrelevant because the majority voted to leave without any other criteria & no matter what side of the argument any individual is on, we must all live with that. 

The ultimate irony is that whichever side wins the appeal, it may well end up in the European Court!


----------

